# Anyone else been watching the X-Games?



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 1, 2009)

I love this shit...apparently some of my friends think that's weird, since I'm always talking about how I hate sports 

I'm so disappointed that Pastrana blew the 720 corkscrew "toilet paper roll" trick last night...that could have been truly amazing.


----------



## Jason (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I dont really think its a sport 

I happened to turn it on last night. The BMX shit was crazy.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 1, 2009)

Dave Mirra pulled off pretty much the same trick on a BMX bike that Travis Pastrana attempted on a motorcycle...shit's insane, dude.

I would love to learn how to do this kind of shit, but I can't afford the gear to get into it, and I'm worried that I'd end up hurting myself too badly, which would suck for guitar-playing and work.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone know if there is any UK coverage? 

Every year I only manage to see the heavily edited 'round-ups' thats on late at night.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 2, 2009)

Kyle loza needs to get the shit kicked out of him for acting like he did something unique and interesting when he pulled the EXACT same trick last year, and every time he's ever done it he's bailed...."facepalm to the x games judges"


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 2, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Anyone know if there is any UK coverage?
> 
> Every year I only manage to see the heavily edited 'round-ups' thats on late at night.



No clue...I missed most of the regular coverage this afternoon, so now I'm watching the highlights from today.


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 3, 2009)

Anything big happened this year then?

I turned on the tv not long ago and seen a motorcross jumping event (I've been out of touch with it for a few years) and when I saw they were combining the tricks I used to think were crazy, with backflips, I nearly fell off my chair. They're all mentalists!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 4, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> Anything big happened this year then?
> 
> I turned on the tv not long ago and seen a motorcross jumping event (I've been out of touch with it for a few years) and when I saw they were combining the tricks I used to think were crazy, with backflips, I nearly fell off my chair. They're all mentalists!



That was probably the Best Trick comp. Like I mentioned before, Pastrana missed the landing on his 720 corkscrew, and wasn't feeling well enough after that to take a second shot. That would have been truly amazing if he pulled it off, though. He was talking about how he was now using his previous Best Trick gold medal-winning trick (the double backflip) as a warmup 

I don't remember who it was, but the guy who won the BMX vert comp (Jamie Bestwick, maybe?) got a near-perfect score in his first two runs, and then wasn't able to continue after a nasty fall in his third...but had pretty much already won at that point, so it didn't even matter.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, there was also a new skateboarding event on the megaramp, where they put a 4" wide grind rail between the jump and the landing ramp, and they reworked the step-up (motocross high-jump) pole.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you guys see Anthony Napolitan pulling the double frontflip??? God, that was insane..


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 5, 2009)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> Did you guys see Anthony Napolitan pulling the double frontflip??? God, that was insane..



That it was


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 6, 2009)

Shit, a double front flip. You've gotta be mental to try a front flip never mind a double. 

I just watched the video on youtube and it looks mental

Don't you think front flips just look so unnatural though?


----------



## El Caco (Aug 8, 2009)

Holy shit


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 14, 2009)

The other night I saw a guy attempting a front flip on a motorbike. He didn't land it but it still looked so ugly!!!

On the same program some guy pulled off the first double backflip in competition. That was awesome!!

I always forget the name of it. Something like Redbull X-Fighters or something...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

That double front flip is one of the craziest things I've ever seen. I can't wait for the X-Games movie!


----------

